# underground conduit and gas lines



## rebel34 (Nov 27, 2007)

We are running the electric for an inground swimming pool, and where it needs to be run there is the distance from the pool to the concrete patio is 3 feet my problem is the ditch is cut thru this area and has the new gas line serving the new barbecue area already in it, my question is how close can my conduit be to this gas line and can anyone give me the code referance that may deal with this issue


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not an NEC issue. There's nothing in 300.5 that mentions other systems.

You may have gas or other local codes that may dictate something, however.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

rebel34 said:


> We are running the electric for an inground swimming pool, and where it needs to be run there is the distance from the pool to the concrete patio is 3 feet my problem is the ditch is cut thru this area and has the new gas line serving the new barbecue area already in it, my question is how close can my conduit be to this gas line and can anyone give me the code referance that may deal with this issue


If the gas line belongs to the HO and not the gas utility, I don't think there is a minimum seperation.

Of course, it is preferable to not hit the gas line when trenching..... :whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

You might have to bond that gas line if its within 5' of the pool. As far as I know the gas and the conduit could share the same ditch. If it were me I would atleast keep them seperated.


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

The info may be found in your local building code or even the NESC.
Generally speaking, 12 inches separation is usually the distances, whether vertical or horizontal.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

yeah i would go with a separation at least 3'. my buddy in stalls gas lines here in utah. he is state certified. if there is a leak in the gas line and a short in the wire, and the gas line has a concentration of 5-10%, the owners could blow the house fully down. he also hooks in primary on trans. for homes and he said that there is a 3' foot difference. just called him a few min ago. i am also in utah. may be different where you are.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.ntsb.gov/publictn/2001/PAR0101.pdf


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

ok well there you go, six inches of separation, as stated above by brian's link.


----------

